# Monon Boxcar



## Monon69 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to the model railroading scene. I picked up a Monon Boxcar at an antique shop today and was hoping I could get some identification (year made, scale, etc.). Here are some pictures of it.

























































Any help is appreciated!


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll guess that this is HO Scale but I could be fooled since there is nothing in the pictures to indicate its size.
Re-post the pictures with a scale (ruler) next to the car.
Also measure the width of the wheels at the flanges.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mantua, or Varney or 100 other smaller kit manufactures.
It has Kadee couplers (new) and Kadee fully sprung trucks (old). not too bad of a detail level.
I hope you got it for a good price less than $5 and plan on keeping it, your not going to get rich selling it as an antique, there were hundred's of thousands of those kits produced. I have quite a few and they look cool but they are no where near as detailed as new box cars are.


----------



## Monon69 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here are some scale pictures


----------

